# Greenwich, CT Concours D'Elegance.



## JoeM3 (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm thinking of attending this June. If anyone has been in the past, how was it it?

http://www.greenwichconcours.com/Main.htm


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

JoeM3 said:


> I'm thinking of attending this June. If anyone has been in the past, how was it it?
> 
> http://www.greenwichconcours.com/Main.htm


I go every year. It is a great event and not to be missed.
Bruce and Genia Wenerstrom, who run the show do a phenominal job.
Bruce and Genia also run the Madison Ave. Sports Car Driving and Chowder Society (AKA "Chowder"). 
I am a member and the February meeting is tomorrow at Sardis in NYC.
If you or anyone else is interested in joining PM me.

I go both days. Saturday is American cars and Sunday is Foreign cars. This, along with the Lime Rock Vintage Festival, is the top classic car show on the east coast.

This is Skip Barber's 1938 Lagonda from last year's show.










And a few more pics.


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

Probably gonna go to the Boca Raton Concours d'Elegance
http://www.bocaratonconcours.com/


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

'Cane said:


> Probably gonna go to the Boca Raton Concours d'Elegance
> http://www.bocaratonconcours.com/


That is a great event as well. The Boca Club is a car show every day.


----------



## JoeM3 (Jun 26, 2009)

captainaudio said:


> I go every year. It is a great event and not to be missed.
> Bruce and Genia Wenerstrom, who run the show do a phenominal job.
> Bruce and Genia also run the Madison Ave. Sports Car Driving and Chowder Society (AKA "Chowder").
> I am a member and the February meeting is tomorrow at Sardis in NYC.
> ...


Awesome stuff! I can't wait. :thumbup:


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

Only 6 days away. This year there will also be a regallia of former Americas Cup 12 meter yachts.

CA


----------

